# Kindle case for beginners



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm hoping to get a Kindle soon and can't start out with the most expensive case,  I'll have to add the exquisite cases later....which I'm sure I will, slowly.  I want to have money for books too.  

Any opinions on the best inexpensive case?


----------



## shk246 (Mar 6, 2009)

I bought the Amazon case.  it works just fine although I would've liked a different color.  I think there is a company that makes the same cover in different colors.  Next I bought a Borsa Bella travel bag, then a custom Decalgirl skin.  next I bought the waterproof bag- can't remember the name.(the one with the blue border.)
I haven't splurged on a more expensive cover, because I really like the hinge.  I guess I am waiting for a company to come out with one that has all the features I want, with a case that doesn't scuff.


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

M-Edge is always a great options with lots of color choices. I think it would be nice place to start.


----------



## Jessi (Jun 19, 2009)

Annie said:


> M-Edge is always a great options with lots of color choices. I think it would ve nice place to start.


I agree. The M-Edge cases are reasonably priced and are great quality.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Yes, my first covers were M-edge and they were very nice. I'd recommend them.

L


----------



## JamieL (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm not sure if you plan to get a K1, [email protected] or DX but if you're getting a K1 the brown and camel brown non-leather M-Edge executive jackets are on clearance for 14.99 at Amazon
and a couple of the leather ones are on clearance for 24.99
I had this cover in royal blue before getting my oberon and it's great.


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

I liked the Amazon K2 cover, but replaced it with an Oberon. Recently, though, I think there have been a couple of posts from people who felt that the hinges caused cracks in the Kindle case and Amazon claimed it was user error.

Check out the board here for Buy, Sell, Trade, and Barter:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/board,5.0.html

You may be able to pick up a gently used cover for a reasonable price.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

I had an Medge a while back for a very short while it was nice and inexpensive.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

I just ordered the Trendy Digital iBeauty Amazon cover cover (it's a fabric cover that encases the Amazon cover).  They hasve several colors/fabrics to choose from and also have a closure (which is mostly why I ordered it).  The original price was $16.99 and I used the "iBeauty" discount code to bring it down another $4.

I know the M-edge is releatively inexpensive, but this is really, really inexpensive and a way to take care of some of the Amazon cover concerns.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

F1Wild said:


> I just ordered the Trendy Digital iBeauty Amazon cover cover (it's a fabric cover that encases the Amazon cover). They hasve several colors/fabrics to choose from and also have a closure (which is mostly why I ordered it). The original price was $16.99 and I used the "iBeauty" discount code to bring it down another $4.
> 
> I know the M-edge is releatively inexpensive, but this is really, really inexpensive and a way to take care of some of the Amazon cover concerns.


That is an amazing price to add a great new look to the amazon case. Which fabric did you go with?


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

koolmnbv said:


> That is an amazing price to add a great new look to the amazon case. Which fabric did you go with?


I ordered the Fish in a Pond one to go with my MyTego custom skin (awaiting its arrival).

















I'm not usually a fan of he fabric cover things (although if Borsa Bella did something that caught my fancy I'd jump on it), but these are more my style and will give me comfort until I can order the Oberon Red Ginkgo.

Also, I found that if you look up the product on Amazon it only shows one fabric choice, but if you go to the TD website all 9 are there.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Beautiful Choice! I love your combo


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

koolmnbv said:


> Beautiful Choice! I love your combo


Thank you. Not as posh as the O'Ginkgo, but anything is better than Amazon's "little basic black" number.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Agree it is much nicer than the plain amazon, and also I think its very posh and also very original. I love it.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

koolmnbv said:


> Agree it is much nicer than the plain amazon, and also I think its very posh and also very original. I love it.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

F1Wild said:


> I just ordered the Trendy Digital iBeauty Amazon cover cover (it's a fabric cover that encases the Amazon cover). They hasve several colors/fabrics to choose from and also have a closure (which is mostly why I ordered it). The original price was $16.99 and I used the "iBeauty" discount code to bring it down another $4.
> 
> I know the M-edge is releatively inexpensive, but this is really, really inexpensive and a way to take care of some of the Amazon cover concerns.


please let us know what you think I love the blue Royal pattern but its already sold out. I personally think its a great alternative to oberon or atleast a test to see if I can handle the closure of an oberon with my one hand.


----------



## bbz (Jun 29, 2009)

For the DX the Kroo case is a little over $20, which I got since the Oberon and Noreve cases weren't out yet and I didn't want o spend $50+ until I knew what I wanted.  It has a strap with a magnet to close it which of all the cases seems like the best type of closure.  The Oberon seems the best at protection, but $120--whew.


----------



## Kevin2088 (Apr 7, 2009)

mistyd107 said:


> please let us know what you think I love the blue Royal pattern but its already sold out. I personally think its a great alternative to oberon or atleast a test to see if I can handle the closure of an oberon with my one hand.


Hi mistyd107:

I would like to let you know that the Royal Theme cover will be in stock again middle of next week.
Once we are sure about the exact date, our site will start to take order again for that particular pattern. Thanks.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Any opinions on the medge Go Jacket vs the medge jacket with the tab closure?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I do not have the M-edge Go jacket, but I do have 3 M-edge covers.  2 for my K1 and 1 for my K2.  Their quality is very good.  In fact, for my K2 I did not use the Oberon that came with it, but have used the M-edge.  I'm also using the Mivizu case.  I like the slimness of it for my purse.  
deb


----------



## boxwave (Jun 17, 2009)

If you planning on getting a Kindle 2, we have a couple cases available: http://www.boxwave.com/products/easyfinder/buy-best-amazon-kindle-2-accessories_3469.htm

BoxWave-


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

mistyd107 said:


> please let us know what you think I love the blue Royal pattern but its already sold out. I personally think its a great alternative to oberon or atleast a test to see if I can handle the closure of an oberon with my one hand.


Will do. I would think you could just hold the (what looks like a) elastic band, spread it and slip it over the button. I'll let you know when I receive it.

On a side note - I had a bit of trouble when paying through PayPal (not really sure what happened) and so semi-backed out of the order and continued with just a CC payment. I received an email order confirmation and also one from PayPal (I ordered at some stupid o'clock hour in the middle of the night). I sent off an email to TrendyDigital right away explaining what happened and to ask that they check to make sure I had only ordered one and 2 orders had not processed. Well, by 11am I received this email from Mark:

_Thanks for your interest on our product and we appreciate your order.
The order did go through fine. Paypal only sent one payment to us. I think you are fine here.
We will send you a shipping notice once the item is shipped. That should happen within 2 to 3 working days.
Thanks
Mark
TrendyDigital_

Nice to know they're quick with a response and are on top of their orders and/or concerns!


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

IA with you about the closure and my thinking is if I can handle it then I can handle the oberon especially with a charm   so I see it as a trial.  Ordered the bayou sunset skin to go with the blue royal once its in stock.  can't wait to see what you think of yours its a great combination.  I also agree about their CS each time I've contacted them Mark has been great.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

mistyd107 said:


> IA with you about the closure and my thinking is if I can handle it I can handle the oberon especially with a charm  so I see it as a trial. Ordered the bayou sunset skin to go with the blue royal once its in stock. can't wait to see what you think of it. I also agree about their CS each time I've contacted them Mark has been great


Show pictures when you get it


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

kevindorsey said:


> Show pictures when you get it


certainly will if I can figure out how to get them from my phone camara to my flicker account if my digital camara dies in the next few weeks and it might


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

TrendyDigital are great with sending out notices.  It seems my cover is in transit.  MyTego have also been sending out progress reports - my skin has been made (they make it sound like they do it by hand, which I'm sure they don't) and is being readied for its journey to me.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

F1Wild said:


> TrendyDigital are great with sending out notices. It seems my cover is in transit. MyTego have also been sending out progress reports - my skin has been made (they make it sound like they do it by hand, which I'm sure they don't) and is being readied for its journey to me.


congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Spiritwind 1 (Jun 18, 2009)

Congratulations and hope to see everything soon!


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Spiritwind 1 said:


> Congratulations and hope to see everything soon!


Cant wait please post pics asap!!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Per the USPS website it's arrived in Phoenix already.  Not bad considering I ordered it on Tuesday, the 14th!


----------

